# Kubota L245 Battery recommendation



## CFjelsted (Oct 31, 2010)

Greetings, Looking for recommendation for a battery for Kubota L245. Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Tractorforum CF! Have you talked to someone at Les Schwab? They could walk you right into the correct battery I'm sure.


----------

